# Gerer 2 ipad sur le meme compte Itunes



## Arkan24 (16 Novembre 2013)

J'ai acheté un Ipad Air hier
J'ai inscrit mon identifiant app store, etc.

Par contre, tout ce que je télécharge sur le Ipad Air est automatiquement téléchargé sur mon "vieux"  IPad 3.

Est-il possible de désactiver cette fonctionalité ou plutot pouvoir la restreinte  ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2013)

Sur ton iPad 3 : _Réglages/iTunes Store et App Store_, décocher _Apps_


----------

